# Funny LFS story



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I just called AquaTropical (LFS) and asked what p's they had. The lady said we have Black Tipped Piranhas. I said wats that , she was like oh they are black Piranhas dont worry. i asked her for the scintific name and she didnt know so I asked her to check with the manager caus I wanted to make sure its a rohm. When she got back to the phone she said they are called ...." Collossus Caproditus" !!!! WTF??? When I told her that no Piranha has a name like that and that a rohm is relly called a "serrasalmus rohmbeus", there was literally dead silence on the other side of the line. So i just told her that ill check them out for myself. She actually thanked me and hung up! Anyway thought i would share this anecdote.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Kind of humorous! LOL

Shows how much they know..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow, those people don't really know much do they


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I did a search on google to see if maybe she mixed it up with something else. Collossus Caproditus or Colossus Caproditus both came up with 0 results. She must've made it up on the spot. It had probably worked on other customers not educated by the great Fury


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Collossus Caproditus!!! Damn.. anything that sounds awesome just to make a sale.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol thats sad, i had to call like 20 different fish stores just to find exodon, nobody knew what they were


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Yea i had the same experience when i drop by at a chinese LFS in mississauga(Canada) and the lady and the manager said it was a black piranha and then i looked closely and give em a smirk and told em it aint no piranha its a Pacu. I just laughed







still they don't believe 2 of them in the same tank around 8 inches in a 15 gal tank i think


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Damn i wish i had a collosus haha.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet that "Collossus" in reality is a "Colossoma" (Pacu)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wonder what she was looking at when she came up with that name!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

judazz, they cant be pacu, my buddy checked them out and theyre either baby spilos or sanchezis.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

haider,I had an expierence there to.I had no clue about what size a snakehead can grow to but really wanted one because of there reputation.I asked the chinese man there and he told me I can keep a snakehead in a 10 gallon for 2 years.Now I have found out I need a f*cking 180g tank,they screwed me over,but I am still happy with my snakehead and I am keeping it.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

ur gonna have to upgrade then..........does a snakehead swim around alot?


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

DONT WORRY PEOPLE THAT WORKS IN AQUA TROPICALE ARE ALL ASS HOLES(TO BE POLITE)
EXEPT FOR ONE GUY THEY HAVE BEEN PUNKS FOR 10 YEARS AND NOT ABOUT TO CHANGE!!!
ESPECIALLY THE F......G MANAGER (FEEL LIKE TKO HIS ASS EVERY TIME I GO THERE)


----------

